# Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück



## axel (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ich wollte Euch mal den kleinen Freund zeigen, der mit mir heut morgen unter der Buche gefrühstückt hat  
In Zukunft werd ich die Kamera immer gleich zum Frühstück auf der Terrasse mitnehmen .
Mußte ganz schön flitzen und hoffen das er noch auf seinem Ast sitzt   


Foto 


Lg

axel


----------



## Naturfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hi Axel,

echt süß! Super Foto!  

Ich wünschte ich würde auch mal mit einem Eichhörnchen frühstücken!  

Ist bestimmt nicht selbstverständlich...


----------



## Chrissi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo Axel,
süß, hattest du Müsli zum Frühstück??
Bei mir hat es mit dem Fotografieren noch nicht geklappt.
Wir haben sogar ein Nest!
Letztes Jahr lief ein kleines Etwas über unseren Hof.
Ein junges Eichhörnchen, sowas hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Aber es war so flink....... 
Unser großes Eichhörnchen läuft während wir essen über den Rasen.
Nur hatte ich die Kamera bisher nie zur Hand.
LG
Christina


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

hi
super foto 
ich bin aber froh das die bei mir nicht im garten sind. 

ich finde die so süß....

ich glaube ich würde sie alle *FRESSEN*.


----------



## axel (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo Ihr drei !

Da freu ich mich das Euch das Eichhörnchen gefällt ! 

Hi Mona ! 
Meistens sitzen die in den Kiefern und Tannen . Hab schön Glück gehabt das das Hörnchen mal in der Buche war.

Hallo Christina !
Nö ich eß kein Müsli .Hatte aufgebackene Brötchen und ne Schale frische Erdbeeren zum Fühstück. Und noch ein Pott Kaffee dazu.
Du bekommst Eure Eichhörnche auch noch vor die Linse ! 

Hallo Jürgen !
Na Eichhörnchen eß ich nicht   Das Eichhörnchen ist eher selten im meinem Garten . Hab wenig Nadelbäume im Garten . Die mögen die aber lieber als Buchen.

Lg 

axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Eichhörnchen sind einfach Unschlagbar Hübsch. Leider sehe ich die bei uns nur auf der Strasse liegen  

Bei einem Schwedenurlaub konnten wir einige aus der Hand fressen lassen, ein unglaubliches Erlebnis


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

hi


> Bei einem Schwedenurlaub konnten wir einige aus der Hand fressen lassen, ein unglaubliches Erlebnis



das galube ich dir...die haben irgendwas was einfach   ....

und du hast sie echt nicht gefressen???


----------



## Naturfreund (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens sitzen die in den Kiefern und __ Tannen . Hab schön Glück gehabt das das Hörnchen mal in der Buche war.



Hi Axel,

vielleicht ist das der Grund warum wir in der Nähe keine Eichörnchen haben. Wir haben nämlich kaum Nadelbäume. Ich hoffe ich sehe auch einmal eines. Obwohl sie ja als gefräßige Räuber gelten, wäre ich doch mal froh auf eins zu treffen  .

--


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo zusammen.

In den Tagen meiner Kindheit  konnte man auf dem Südfriedhof in Leipzig (liegt direkt hinter dem Völkerschlachtdenkmal) ebenfalls die zutraulichen Eichhörnchen füttern. Ob direkt aus der Hand, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 
Heute ist das wohl auch noch so: http://galerie.lucklum.de/thumbnails.php?album=119

Wer Leipzig besucht und nicht die vielen Treppen des Völkis ersteigen möchte - der Friedhof ist mit seiner parkähnlichen Anlage ebenfalls einen Besuch wert.


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Schwedenurlaub konnten wir einige aus der Hand fressen lassen, ein unglaubliches Erlebnis



Mir hat bei einem Schwedenurlaub (Oskarshamn) auch ein Eichhörnchen aus der Hand gefressen, bzw. erst den Brotbrocken einen Meter von sich entfernt hinschmeissen, und dann immer näher, bis es das Brot aus der Hand nimmt, aber dann rennt es zum fressen immer 2m weg. Jedenfalls hab ich das Brot dann mal so weit "hinten" auf meine Hand gelegt, da musste es sich erst auf meine Hand aufstützen, das hat sich so süüß angefühlt. zum


----------



## ron (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo,

seit dem Winter haben auch wir häufig Besuch von diesen Süssen. Kommen auch mal in die Küche und haben auch den Sack mit Sonnenblumenkerne im Keller gefunden. Wo wir zurückkamen vom Einkaufen und der Sack noch im Auto lag, sass er kurz darauf auch im Auto.

Aber das ungläubigste war heute: obwohl die Sprossen von unserem Fenster nur ein Centimeter abstehen, ist er fast wie ein Gekko an der Scheibe längs!

Dass Eichhörnchen so leicht zahm werden, kann an alten "Genen" liegen. Archeologen haben in uralten Kindergräben öfter dieses Tier an der Schulter von gestorbenen Kindern gefunden. Die Zutraulichkeit hat wohl eine Geschichte von tausenden Jahren. Vielleicht liegt es auch in unseren "Genen", dass wir die so niedlich finden.

Liebe Grüsse 

Ron


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo,

immer wieder drollig die Kleinen!

 

Wir haben die Rot- und Braunschöpfe mit den lustigen Ohren auch öfter zu Gast:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14521
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7003


----------



## ron (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Hallo,

ich räume gerne ein, dass unsere Küche ein paar Schritte vom Teich entfernt ist. So gesehen passt das Bild nicht ganz in der Kategorie "Tiere am Teich".
Aber es passt zu dem was geschrieben wurde.

Grüsse

Ron


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Moin,

heute morgen bei der Inspektion der Haselnüsse...


----------



## ron (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Klasse Christine  

Die sind ja so niedlich. Unsere waren von einem Tag auf dem andern verschwunden. Auf nimmerwiedersehen  Unsere Katzen sind aber auch unglaubliche Jäger. (Mäuse, Vögel, __ Eidechsen, __ Libellen, etc.) So was spricht sich rum....


 


LG

Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Eichhörnchen beim Frühstück*

Gestatten.... Fridolin! 
Lebt in Nachbar's Garten und beobachtet uns immer aus den Bäumen längs der Grundstücksgrenze. Letzthin hatte Harald eine große blaue IK..-Tüte, in die er Rasenschnitt packte, am Zaun stehen.
Prompt kam Fridolin an und musste inspizieren.
Leider hatten unsere Hunde ihn gesehen... und er war schnell wie der Blitz auch wieder im Baum

Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2015)

Moin zusammen,
nachdem wir 2 Futterhäuser für die Eichhörnchen gebaut hatten im Sommer,
sind sie nun auch endlich angenommen worden.
Nüsse und Früchte werden angeboten, Fridolin hat sich gestern ordentlich bedient.
Bin mal gespannt, wann dann die ersten 'Erdnuss-Pflanzen' aus dem Boden sprießen 

           
Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Jan. 2015)

Hi Eva-Maria,

ich weiß net wann ich das letzte Mal ein heimisches (rotes/rötliches Fell) Eichhörnchen gesehen hab. Fast überall sieht man ja nur noch die anspruchslosen braunen nordamerikanischen Biester welche das heimische verdrängen

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (4. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

das sind aber süße Bilder 
Ohne nachzuschauen, weiß ich, dass ich von dieser Spezies überhaupt kein Foto auf FP habe


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Fast überall sieht man ja nur noch die anspruchslosen braunen nordamerikanischen Biester welche das heimische verdrängen


Braune oder Graue ?

Grau:
http://www.geo.de/GEOlino/natur/eichhoernchen-bald-nur-noch-mit-grauem-pelz-61096.html

Die roten und braunen sind eine Art mit nur unterschiedlichen regionalen Farbschlägen. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eichhörnchen

Die Nordanerikaner sind um einiges größer und überwintern mit Winterschlaf. Die Europäer / Sibirier bauen Vorratslager und sind im Winter auch an der Fütterung. Problem ist wohl eine Krankheit, welche die Grauen übertragen und wo die Rot/Braunen keine Antikörper zu haben.

Ähnlich wie bei den Krebsen und wie bei den Indianer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Jan. 2015)

Hi Thorsten,

bei uns sind hier in den Wäldern nur noch die braunen (graubraun könnte man da auch sagen obwohl das braun überwiegt) ohne die typischen Fellpuschel an den Ohren unterwegs. Vor noch 35-30 Jahren gabs hier nur rote Puschelträger in den Wäldern und der Stadt. Heute sind die eine totale Seltenheit geworden, die sieht man auch fast nur im Winter wenn die graubraunen von der Bildfläche weg sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2015)

Wir haben GsD die 'Graubraunen' hier überhaupt noch nicht,
legen wir auch keinen gesteigerten Wert drauf.
Auch in Hamburg und dem näheren Umland sind immer noch die 'Roten'
häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Eva!
Mit ein paar Bildern kann ich auch aufwarten. Dein "Hörnchen"-Haus finde ich spitze!
Ist es auch ein Schlaf-Haus mit Holzwolle ausgestopft oder reines Fress-Haus.
      
Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter, so an die 10 Jahre. Im letzten Jahr flog er/sie immer noch durch die bei mir oder Nachbarn stehenden __ Tannen. Könnte auch ein gut angelernter Nachkomme sein.
Auf der Arbeit haben wir beide Arten rotbraun/grauschwarz, sie treten immer zusammen auf, ein Konkurrenz-Kampf beider Arten konnte ich nicht beobachten. Es ist immer eine Augenweide wenn sich die Natur so absolut unbekümmert zeigt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Jan. 2015)

hi Ron,
es handelt sich um ein reines Futterhaus.
Vorn haben wir bewusst diese Plexiglasscheibe eingesetzt,
damit wir die Eichhörnchen auch beim Fressen im Haus beobachten können.
Gestern habe ich gesehen, wie Fridolin sich ein Stück Apfel schmecken ließ.
Die mit Teerpappe versehene Bedachung lässt sich aufklappen, so kann man
zum einen gut Futter nachlegen aber es auch bei Bedarf säubern.
Warte darauf, dass er das nächste Mal Frida mitbringt, sein Weib


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2015)

Ach wat, hat  Friedel denn einen Ring auf?
Find ich absolut Top!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Dieter_B (19. Jan. 2015)

Bei mir im Garten war mal ein junges Eichhörnchen unterwegs, keine 2 meter von mir entfernt, wusste mit mir nichts anzufangen. Habe an dem Tag zufällig mein Objektiv eingestellt und die Kamera in der Hand.
Insgesamt laufen bei mir 3 Eichhörnchen rum.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2015)

wow Dieter, das ist allerdings ein toller Schnappschuss!

Ron,
Frida ist insgesamt zierlicher, hat nicht so einen ausgeprägten weißen Latz wie der werte 'Gatte'
und ich habe sie schon des Öfteren zusammen durch die Gärten hier flitzen sehen.
Nachwuchs hatten sie auch schon, sieht man hier gut


----------



## karsten. (19. Jan. 2015)

moin
nicht ganz aktuell         

aber

Hörnchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2015)

Karsten,
fütterst Du Brot oder hast Du die Aufnahmen woanders gemacht?
Obst/Gemüse, Nüsse, Kerne wären deutlich gesünder, so als Tipp.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Vor noch 35-30 Jahren gabs hier nur rote Puschelträger in den Wäldern und der Stadt. Heute sind die eine totale Seltenheit geworden, die sieht man auch fast nur im Winter


Ohm,  Pusschträger kann man nur im Winter sehen.
Im Sommer haben die auch keine Puschel. Nur beim Winterfell

Auf den Bildern hier sind auf jeden Fall nur die Europäischen.


----------



## karsten. (20. Jan. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Karsten,
> fütterst Du Brot oder hast Du die Aufnahmen woanders gemacht?
> Obst/Gemüse, Nüsse, Kerne wären deutlich gesünder, so als Tipp.


  moin

upps erwischt......


das war eigentlich für meine "müll-erprobte" Saatkrähenbande bestimmt
 
ich habe mehrfach Durchsagen gemacht


und !


Schilder aufgestellt

aber die Viecher sind manchmal soo unvernünftig  .......


mfG


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn man sie jetzt vielleicht nicht so häufig sieht, weil sie im Blätterdickicht verschwinden, hier mal ein interessanter Artikel über Eichhörnchen:
http://www.eichhoernchenhilfe-berlin.de/grauhorn


----------



## Knarf1969 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich finde sie auch supersüß und freue mich über meine 2 im Garten.....ist aber immer eine Frage der Menge: wir waren letztes Jahr in London im Hyde-Park. Da gibt es Unmengen süßer grauer Eichhörnchen. Am Anfang niedlich. Irgendwann stehen dann mal 10 um einen rum....dann 20...dann sitzen sie dir auf den Füßen....ok...auch noch nett...als dann aber 3 an meinen Beinen hochgeklettert sind, um mir meinen Bagle wegzufuttern wurd´s mir echt zu viel und wir haben regelrecht die Flucht ergriffen


----------

